# Suggest a movie for me....



## Corry (Mar 2, 2008)

....I rarely have time for movies...in fact, until very recently when I watched Clerks II with my friends Natalie and Josh, I hadn't watched a movie since Labor Day when I was visiting Joe in Baltimore...


...er, actually, I've seen two movies recently....we watched "Motorcycle Diaries" in Honors class (highly recommend it!)

So...gimme an idea for a movie to watch.  Doesn't have to be one I've never seen before....it can be a forgotten gem.


----------



## ThomThomsk (Mar 2, 2008)

OK, I suggest Mediterraneo, a 1991 film by Gabriele Salvatores about a group of Italian soldiers stuck on a Greek island during WW2. That may sound familiar, but it pre-dates Captain Correlli's Mandolin by a couple of years.

It's in Italian, but all the better for that. It won the 1992 Oscar for best foreign film, it is a little lightweight but heartwarming and funny and will make you want to escape to a sunny Mediterranean island too.


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 2, 2008)

Cinema Paradiso...


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 2, 2008)

I watched Sweeney Todd recently ... and I think it is rubbish. 

It could have been much better if it would not show every bit of boring violence.


----------



## Corry (Mar 2, 2008)

ThomThomsk said:


> OK, I suggest Mediterraneo, a 1991 film by Gabriele Salvatores about a group of Italian soldiers stuck on a Greek island during WW2. That may sound familiar, but it pre-dates Captain Correlli's Mandolin by a couple of years.
> 
> It's in Italian, but all the better for that. It won the 1992 Oscar for best foreign film, it is a little lightweight but heartwarming and funny and will make you want to escape to a sunny Mediterranean island too.




Hmmm, that does strike my fancy just a bit....but I'm not sure subtitles will work for my more specific needs.  

If all goes to plan, I'm getting an iPhone this week, and I am looking for a good movie to watch on the flight I am hopefully taking over spring break.  Subtitles might be hard to read!


----------



## Arch (Mar 2, 2008)

Iv seen most of the important film releases of last year. Atonement and No Country for Old Men are both excellent if you dont make time to watch films often.... and if your feeling in a light hearted mood Ratatouille is a fun and rewarding choice.

Under no cercumastances should you attempt to watch the new Aliens vs Predator film... its s***e.


----------



## Puscas (Mar 2, 2008)

"If I say I'm an oilman, you will agree"

_There will be blood _is great. Lewis' performance is incredible. But I really don't know if it needs a bigger screen than your iPhone. 
Ratatouille is also great; makes you feel good, and is a well made movie. 
And speaking of animation: I like The Incredibles....perfect for an a flight.



Or is there a genre you prefer?




pascal


----------



## doenoe (Mar 2, 2008)

Cinderella man, beautifull movie


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 2, 2008)

Twin Town


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Mar 2, 2008)

If you like extremely dark, disturbing, _and _funny movies, try Happiness.


----------



## Corry (Mar 2, 2008)

Puscas said:


> "If I say I'm an oilman, you will agree"
> 
> _There will be blood _is great. Lewis' performance is incredible. But I really don't know if it needs a bigger screen than your iPhone.
> Ratatouille is also great; makes you feel good, and is a well made movie.
> ...



There WASN'T a genre I preferred, but I AM finding myself really leaning towards the non-blockbuster stuff.  

Has anyone seen the independent film "12 and holding?"


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 2, 2008)

A really different movie... but quite graphic (NSFW ):

_Tian bian yi duo yun_ (aka _The Wayward Cloud)_ by Tsai Ming-liang.

A very good movie with only little dialogue and a disturbing end. I consider this art, as opposed to mainstream / boring blockbusters.


----------



## Double H (Mar 2, 2008)

One of my classic favorites is "Harold & Maude."


----------



## Corry (Mar 2, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> A really different movie... but quite graphic (NSFW ):
> 
> _Tian bian yi duo yun_ (aka _The Wayward Cloud)_ by Tsai Ming-liang.
> 
> A very good movie with only little dialogue and a disturbing end. I consider this art, as opposed to mainstream / boring blockbusters.



  Well, I'm not going to watch a very NSFW movie on an airplane!


----------



## Peanuts (Mar 2, 2008)

Pride and Prejudice (the non-Kierra version, believe it is BBC) - huge chick flick but oh so good. Brilliant piece of literature as well.

The Terminal is another big feel good chick-flick movie.

Both Elizabeth movies (Cate Blanchett did an amazing job!)

Gladiator (love the music)


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 2, 2008)

Corry said:


> Well, I'm not going to watch a very NSFW movie on an airplane!



it is not a porn movie at all ... but it will certainly confuse everyone sitting next to you.

It is all about watermelons by the way.


----------



## matt-l (Mar 2, 2008)

the perfect storm:thumbup:


----------



## Rachelsne (Mar 2, 2008)

Robin Hood Prince of thieves with kevin costner, it has been my favourite movie forever!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 2, 2008)

Corry said:


> Well, I'm not going to watch a very NSFW movie on an airplane!



I watched Snakes on a Plane once...


----------



## Corry (Mar 2, 2008)

clarinetJWD said:


> I watched Snakes on a Plane once...



SNAKEVISION!!!!


----------



## kundalini (Mar 2, 2008)

Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels and then follow it up with Snatch.  A bit violent at times, but great movies


----------



## zendianah (Mar 2, 2008)

juno!!


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 2, 2008)

I finally saw _The French Connection_ last night.  Very good.  I also suggest _Once Upon a Time in the West, Clue, and MASH._  All very good flicks.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 2, 2008)

Okay, Corkscrew.... Atonement... It's absolutely amazing. Beautiful & heartbreaking...and James McAvoy is absolutely YUMMY in it! (He's yummy in EVERYTHING though).....or, if you want a musical, RENT is always good ...orrrr.......an old favorite of yours, EVITA!!!....or absolutely anything by Will Ferrell because I totally love him too (but that's only if you're going for the funny) Talladega Nights or Anchorman....or you could try Mitch Albom's The Five People You Meet In Heaven (which is very good) or you could try The Prestige because that's a puzzle...or go with Harry Potter movies (because I'm a HUUUGE Potterhead!!)....or you could go with Becoming Jane....not bad, but has James McAvoy in it (and is about Jane Austen).....hmm...other than that, I can't think of anything else right now!


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 2, 2008)

OK, you asked...

*Soldiers and Angels* (if you can find it)
*Andrei Rubliov* (Tarkovski's masterpiece)
*Solaris* - The original by Yuri Tarkovski, very long and slow but beautiful nevertheless
*Devil's Backbone*
*World's Fastest Indian*

Oh, and I loved the Motorcycle Diaries!


----------



## Corry (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks! Keep em comin!


----------



## MissMia (Mar 2, 2008)

Double H said:


> One of my classic favorites is "Harold & Maude."


 
I love that movie!


----------



## kundalini (Mar 2, 2008)

Well, you can't go wrong with Casablanca. One of my top 5.

Most likely anything with Spencer Tracy and Katherine Hepburn as well. (i.e. Guess Who's Coming for Dinner, Woman of the Year or Adam's Rib)

Oh, let's not forget African Queen with Bogey and Hepburn.

For comedy...It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World.

[EDIT:  I must be an old fart judging by my picks]


----------



## Puscas (Mar 2, 2008)

why not take The Office (British version only!) with you? 
Loved Juno too and how about Wallace and Gromit? 








pascal


----------



## Ajay (Mar 2, 2008)

Lars & the Real Girl.


----------



## mrodgers (Mar 3, 2008)

Peanuts said:


> The Terminal is another big feel good chick-flick movie.


I read this as "The Terminator" and thought, "Huh?" about it being a "feel good chick-flick".


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 3, 2008)

Super Troopers


----------



## Corry (Mar 3, 2008)

Mesoam said:


> Super Troopers



I can quote this movie practically word for word.


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 3, 2008)

"SHENANIGANS!!!!......oh! oh!!!!" haha


----------



## Corry (Mar 3, 2008)

Mesoam said:


> "SHENANIGANS!!!!......oh! oh!!!!" haha



*holds out gun for chief*


----------



## Android (Mar 3, 2008)

I think you are a romantic Corry.....(am I wrong?)...... so I suggest the following films..

The Holiday
The Lake House
Nottinghill

:heart:Andy


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Mar 3, 2008)

My wife talked me into seeing Juno. What a pretentious, over-the-top waste of talent.

She talked me into seeing Little Miss Sunshine, too, a couple of years ago. Another well intentioned, feel-good movie that just drowns in being way too cute. Makes my head want to explode.

How about this one.

Trees Lounge by Steve Buscemi.

Or perhaps one of the best movies released in the last 20 years, Chicken Run.


----------



## airgunr (Mar 3, 2008)

Here's a couple of Gems for you.

Strictly Ballroom - GREAT Movie

"Jean de Flourette" & 
"Manion of the Spring" (the sequel)


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 3, 2008)

What ever you do...don't watch 'The Good Shepard'.  That is three hours of my life I'll never get back.

I've seen Blood Diamond a few times, I'm actually quite impressed with Leo.  He went from being a young punk in sappy movies, to a pretty gritty actor.


----------



## Alison (Mar 3, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> What ever you do...don't watch 'The Good Shepard'.  That is three hours of my life I'll never get back.



:ditto: I wish we had turned it off about 5 minutes into it. 

We just saw Kiss Kiss Bang Bang and loved it. Not a new movie but one someone recommended to us and laughed the whole way through.


----------



## lockwood81 (Mar 3, 2008)

Agreed: Kiss Kiss Bang Bang was great.

Life as a House
Trainspotting
Antwone Fisher
Death at a Funeral
My First Mister

Just a few.


----------



## gomexz (Mar 3, 2008)

Monty Python in search of the holy grail


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 3, 2008)

me and you and everyone we know

http://imdb.com/title/tt0415978/


----------



## Puscas (Mar 3, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> What ever you do...don't watch 'The Good Shepard'.  That is three hours of my life I'll never get back.
> 
> I've seen Blood Diamond a few times, I'm actually quite impressed with Leo.  He went from being a young punk in sappy movies, to a pretty gritty actor.




I agree with every word.






pascal


----------



## globe91 (Mar 3, 2008)

A Scanner Darkly, one of my favorite movies. I should watch it soon. Its been like 3 months since i have seen it.


----------



## EYEAM4ANARCHY (Mar 4, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> What ever you do...don't watch 'The Good Shepard'. That is three hours of my life I'll never get back.


 
I almost rented that today.


----------



## EYEAM4ANARCHY (Mar 4, 2008)

Just watched the new Die Hard movie. I was a little wary of it because of all the third rate retreads lately, but it kicked ass. Non-stop action from minute one. I'd say it was better than the original and that's saying something.

If you want a great classic, look for Prisoner Of Second Ave.


----------



## Battou (Mar 4, 2008)

*Tears of the Sun* - Bruce Willis - war

*Fallen* - Denzel Washington - horror/thriller

*Seven* - Brad Pitt/Morgan Freeman - crime

*Kiss the Girls* - Morgan Freeman - mystery

*Along Came a Spider* - Morgan Freeman - mystery

I could go on for days but these top the list


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 4, 2008)

The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada &#8211; Tommy Lee Jones: I liked this film a lot, but it's very heavy and maybe a bit crud for some. 

  Elizabethtown &#8211; Somewhat of a chick flick, but I like it

  Across the Universe &#8211; saw it last week, sill not sure if I liked it or not

  The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert - just saw it over the weekend, liked it a lot and it was nicely filmed 

  3:10 to Yuma &#8211; thought it was good 

  I did not think The Good Shepard was that bad, but very heavy and an old store line of how absolute power corrupts absolutely


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 4, 2008)

> The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert - just saw it over the weekend, liked it a lot and it was nicely filmed


Did you know that a lot of that was filmed in Edmonton?  I was going to rent it the other day but passed.



> I did not think The Good Shepard was that bad, but very heavy and an old store line of how absolute power corrupts absolutely


I think it would appeal to Americans in an older age bracket...who remember some of the political happenings of the 60s & 70s etc.


----------



## Corry (Mar 4, 2008)

My Anthropology teacher was just talking about a movie called Apocolypto....anyone seen that one?


----------



## Arch (Mar 4, 2008)

Corry said:


> My Anthropology teacher was just talking about a movie called Apocolypto....anyone seen that one?



yea course... the film causes much debate with the critics (as did mel gibsons other controversial film The passion of the christ) but as a bit of a critic myself here's my run down...

The film itself is very good, it has a simple storyline set in an unusual setting which is a good combination. The film is subtitled as its set in the final decline of  Mayan culture, which may put some people off, but dont let it... there really isn't much dialogue in the film.

The reason the film has a few bad reviews is 1) it has alot of violence in it 2) it is historicaly inaccurate...

My answer to these is 1) of course its violent its set in a time of unsettled tribal domination... and well people had large blunt instuments to hit you with... secondly its a mel gibson film... the sound of people screaming should be expected    2) Historical inaccuracy is partly irrelivant if you just take the story for what it is. Even i knew there was confusions with the Aztecs, but as i said before the story is a simple one, the colours people wore etc don't make enough difference to the overall plot.

Overall... very entertaining, fast paced and rewarding film.


well.... you did ask


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 4, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> OK, you asked...
> 
> *Soldiers and Angels* (if you can find it)
> *Andrei Rubliov* (Tarkovski's masterpiece)
> ...



Oh, someone off the Hollywood trodden path


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 4, 2008)

airgunr said:


> Here's a couple of Gems for you.
> 
> * Strictly Ballroom* - GREAT Movie
> 
> ...



I remember strictly ballroom from the times when i myself was still a dancer! very funny and interesting movie!


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 4, 2008)

how about a good ol' ozzie comedy? The Castle


----------



## Dominic (Mar 4, 2008)

Puscas said:


> "If I say I'm an oilman, you will agree"
> 
> _There will be blood _is great. Lewis' performance is incredible. But I really don't know if it needs a bigger screen than your iPhone.
> Ratatouille is also great; makes you feel good, and is a well made movie.
> ...



"I drink your milkshake! *slurp* I drink it up!" -- great performance


----------



## Dominic (Mar 4, 2008)

Have you seen the Christopher Nolan film, 'Memento'?  That's a pretty decent flick.


----------



## Corry (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the synapsis, Arch!  

I have seen Memento...good movie!


----------



## bikefreax (Mar 4, 2008)

If you want a feel good movie I like, An Unfinished Life with J-lo but dont let that discourage you. If you like musicals I love the mvie Once about a musician trying to make it big. It stars the 2 people that wrote and sag all the songs. I love the soundtrack. Comedy you cant go wrong with Office Space and I just watched Gone Baby Gone and thought it was real good.


----------



## Corry (Mar 4, 2008)

Btw, now that I have my iPhone, I'm really not entirely sure that subtitles are out of the question on this screen....converting Motorcycle Diaries now so I can test my hypothesis!


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Mar 4, 2008)

Gone Baby Gone, best movie I've seen in a while.
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, amazing.
American History X, classic.


----------



## lockwood81 (Mar 4, 2008)

Corry said:


> Btw, now that I have my iPhone, I'm really not entirely sure that subtitles are out of the question on this screen....converting Motorcycle Diaries now so I can test my hypothesis!


 
Hey if the subtitles work okay, then "Apocolypto" is certainly worth watching.  Very entertaining.


----------



## KristinaS (Mar 4, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> I'm actually quite impressed with Leo.  He went from being a young punk in sappy movies, to a pretty gritty actor.



Me too. I thought he was fantastic in The Departed. What a great movie. Haven't seen Blood Diamond yet, but keep hearing good things about it. I did like a few older Leo movies, though, too, like The Basketball Diaries.

I also second Trenton's suggestion about Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind and American History X. Those are two of my personal favs. I'd also recommend Donnie Darko (love that movie!). I can come up with some more, but I'll have to think about it.


----------



## rob91 (Mar 4, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> A really different movie... but quite graphic (NSFW ):
> 
> _Tian bian yi duo yun_ (aka _The Wayward Cloud)_ by Tsai Ming-liang.
> 
> A very good movie with only little dialogue and a disturbing end. I consider this art, as opposed to mainstream / boring blockbusters.



Hah, it's kind of funny that you would recommend Tsai to someone out of the blue...at least to me. Haven't seen The Wayward Cloud but I'm a big fan of his work, "What time is it There", "The Hole", and "The River". I just don't see his movies as for everyone...at least not for most. I'm sure you know what I'm talking about? :mrgreen:

On a semi-related (in that they're both obscure asian directors) I watched "Syndromes and a Century" recently and it's great - you seen that one?

For Corry I recommend one of my favorites, "Blow Up". It's about photography, and maybe the meaning of art and life as well.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Mar 5, 2008)

This one may be a bit difficult to find, but it is well worth it if you can locate it.  Moonlighting starring Jeremy Irons.


----------



## Corry (Mar 6, 2008)

And the verdict is....subtitles are totally ok even on that small screen! Woot!


----------



## rmh159 (Mar 6, 2008)

Memento
Donnie Darko
City of God
Born Into Brothels (story about photography... nudge nudge)
The Big Lebowski ("Fu#k it Dude, let's bowl.")


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 6, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> --*World's Fastest Indian*--


i liked this film alot:thumbup::thumbup:



Big Mike said:


> Did you know that a lot of that was filmed in Edmonton? I was going to rent it the other day but passed.---


Alberta did look a lot like Kansas to me


----------



## RyanLilly (Mar 6, 2008)

*Bullitt- *Steve McQueen, The first Car chase ever to be filmed at actual chase speeds. Doubt you'll find it on iTunes though.

I thought "The worlds fastest Indian" was very good as well. Its not really about racing or motorcycles, its about a man following his dream, and the friends he makes along the way. Great performance by [SIZE=-1]Anthony Hopkins.[/SIZE]


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 7, 2008)

RyanLilly said:


> I thought "The worlds fastest Indian" was very good as well. Its not really about racing or motorcycles, its about a man following his dream, and the friends he makes along the way.


 
Yep, that's what got me back in the saddle.


----------

